# peep sight alignment on a PSE bow



## popeye_59

My son has a PSE fire flight bow and in setting it up we put a peep sight we put a tubeless peep like a G5 it stays aliened until he at full draw and then it turns almost 90% and he cant see through it. We moved his D loop to compensate for this but what could be wrong the bow or maybe it's in his form to cause the string to turn just before it reaches the wall at full draw. He also shoots with a Scott mongoose release. The bow has been in storage for a while and was not shot much. AT 10 yards it hit right on at 20yards it is hitting to the right of center. We will be working on grip and torquing the bow But could this be part of the string turning just before he gets to full draw. PS the string is strait until the cam cams-over and then it turns. The cam shows no sign of damage or bend. The cam seems to be center on the axle and center between the V of the limbs. Thanks for any help with this issue.


----------



## MentalMisfit

if its the stock string its probably the culprit they aren't very good and tend to twist. Even my bowmadness XS I had to run a peep with a hose when it had the stock strings on it. if you like the look of the g5 type peeps try a radical designs super 38 they make one that has a hose attachment that fits over the top. Can usually find them at gander mountians if you don't have a pro shop that carrys them close.


----------



## popeye_59

MentalMisfit said:


> if its the stock string its probably the culprit they aren't very good and tend to twist. Even my bowmadness XS I had to run a peep with a hose when it had the stock strings on it. if you like the look of the g5 type peeps try a radical designs super 38 they make one that has a hose attachment that fits over the top. Can usually find them at gander mountians if you don't have a pro shop that carrys them close.


Thanks so much for your reply we had already been looking into string replacement. We will also check out the peep from super 38


----------



## aread

Peep rotation has nothing to do with form. It's likely either a deteriorated or poorly made string. A new string and cables is the solution.

Peep rotation won't cause the bow to shoot one way or the other. If he is shooting consistently to the right at 20 yard, you may just need to move the sight a little to the right. You're not wasting time working on grip. But is may be just a minor sight adjustment. You may also want to look into bow tuning, but don't spend much time on this until you get a new string and cables.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

PSE strings stretch like crazy, becuase of string stretch your peep is turning. To fix it, get a pre-stretched aftermarket string, and problem should be solved! 

Hope this helps


----------



## popeye_59

aread said:


> Peep rotation has nothing to do with form. It's likely either a deteriorated or poorly made string. A new string and cables is the solution.
> 
> Peep rotation won't cause the bow to shoot one way or the other. If he is shooting consistently to the right at 20 yard, you may just need to move the sight a little to the right. You're not wasting time working on grip. But is may be just a minor sight adjustment. You may also want to look into bow tuning, but don't spend much time on this until you get a new string and cables.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Allen


It helps allot looks like we are traveling to KC for a string. We will definitely be shooting some more if he still shooting to the right we will be adjusting the site.
thanks for all the great advice. a little adjusting and a lot of shooting and get him tuned in.


----------



## mike 66

hi popeye.... aread has posted good info....watch after market strings like a hawk...after you get new ones, shoot the bow at least 150 shots, then have it brought back to your specks. and then it wont move.. if it a good string.


----------



## kjwhfsd

mike 66 said:


> hi popeye.... aread has posted good info....watch after market strings like a hawk...after you get new ones, shoot the bow at least 150 shots, then have it brought back to your specks. and then it wont move.. if it a good string.


if its a good string it will be ready to finalise peep and timing after 20 shots.


----------

